# nice looking ferals



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I watched this video several times. I found it @ youtube. Really nice. Enjoy.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hakIAqzSagk&feature=related


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, they are pretty. 

You see, vids like this...albeit simple and maybe a bit dull to some people, just shows the simple connection humans and animals can form...and the happiness and joy they can provide to each other....even if temporary or sporadic.

There are tons of YouTube vids of folks feeding Ferals the world over....


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

They may be feral but they look like they have homer blood in them.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> They may be feral but they look like they have homer blood in them.


sure do, i spot a homer here and there with the wild flocks


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I admit, theyre prettier than most of my birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow an almost all white flock..very pretty!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Dunno if this is just coincidental or not...but the primarily white flocks I have seen in pics and vids seemed to be from the East....China, Tibet, Bangladesh, Mongolia....


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow nice ferals,thanks for posting.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Dunno if this is just coincidental or not...but the primarily white flocks I have seen in pics and vids seemed to be from the East....China, Tibet, Bangladesh, Mongolia....


Yeah, I have heard they interfere a little bit over there to help keep the birds all white, Also these birds are quite particular in type, I wonder if someone started them off or is using their own methods of selection to keep the flock as it is.

In saying that, All white birds carry a recessive gene called recessive white, Being a recessive gene - if you pair up two whites then all you will breed is whites so it is possible that the shear volume of them may be down to this factor. Recessive genes have just as much ability to dominate a flock as dominant genes do *once* they are well established.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

when i was in Hawaii they had alot of all white flocks


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

That video is from one of the parks in shainghai china.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Amazing!, I guess its a great example of a recessive gene dominating a flock, One or two coloured ones have shown through but they will no doubt carry the "all white" gene and therefore will throw 3/4 all whites if paired to a white or 1/4 whites if paired to a non white, Chances are they will pair to a white.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Im planning to go there for vacation someday.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Enjoy...I'll be heading to Hawaii, methinks....


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Enjoy...I'll be heading to Hawaii, methinks....


take me with you, i'm really fun to hang out with!


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

This is quite cool, i get excited when i see a white or different coloured pigeon here in london. i wish i was somewhere i could have a couple as pets. maybe oneday ill just continue admiring the ferals for now.


----------

